# how to get rid of Fe in silver nitrate solutions



## Sucho (Jan 16, 2013)

if any Fe is presented in your silver containing material, mostly relay contactors , it can make problems during copper cementation due to pH value raising during cementation and formation of mixed iron oxide hydroxide - rust.

if you forgot to pretreat your silver containing material and want to prevent your silver contamination with "rust", only raise pH before dropping to cca 4, filter precipitate and drop your silver


----------



## Auful (Jan 29, 2013)

Sucho said:


> if any Fe is presented in your silver containing material, mostly relay contactors , it can make problems during copper cementation due to pH value raising during cementation and formation of mixed iron oxide hydroxide - rust.
> 
> if you forgot to pretreat your silver containing material and want to prevent your silver contamination with "rust", only raise pH before dropping to cca 4, filter precipitate and drop your silver



Thanks for the information. What base do you recommend using to raise the pH to 4? NaOH? KOH? Thanks


----------

